# Clexane strength



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Just a quick question, my clinic have asked me to take 20mg of clexane a day and the syringes I have are 2000iu in 0.2ml.  I'm guessing one syringe is 20mg but just thought i'd double check.  Thanks.

Nics xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Nics,

Yes the 20mg syringes contain 2000iu in 0.2mls so you have the right ones   Hope injecting goes well  

Maz x


----------

